# USB DRIVE / MP3 Player Not Detected



## altq4321 (Jun 12, 2007)

Hi All,
I have this problem that i just cant figure out:
I have this MP3 Player by HCT, model number: HMP-1000A. It is supposed to behave like a USB Disk Drive when connected via USB 2.0 to any computer with Windows XP Professional SP2.

It worked fine up until a few weeks back. However, recently when i connected it to my desktop USB port it didnt get detected by windows. It had a light that should glow when connected but no light! ... nothing! It seems as if its not even connected!

Now I know for a fact that there is noting wrong with that port or my MP3 player because i connected SEVERAL other devices to that same port using the same cable (of which some required power from the USB) and they all worked fine.

I also tried to connect my MP3 player to my laptop and it is immediately detected. It even works with my office desktop computer.

Its just this specific MP3 device not being detected on my home Desktop computer.

Some 1 help please! Its extremely annoying because i cant change playlists on my MP3 player at home anymore! Dont hesitate asking questions! I am a tech-guy myself so i know a lot about computers, which makes this problem all the more annoying :^S

thanx


----------



## erkansus (May 19, 2007)

um check if the company has ay updated drivers and if not then try uninstalling the driver in dafe mode turn off your computer boot back into safe mode and install it and boot back again normally


----------



## altq4321 (Jun 12, 2007)

Yeh i forgot to mention, the company does not provide any drivers for this device. Its written in the manual that its designed to be a generic windows plug and play device and having a usb 2.0 driver is sufficient.

Accordingly i uninstalled my usb drivers and downloaded the latest ones available and reinstalled my usb drivers. Still its the same problem. my usb mp3 player works with other computers with similar OS installed. and it used to work fine with my desktop as well up untill a couple of weeks back.

The only change that had occured since then is several "automatic updates".


----------



## erkansus (May 19, 2007)

maybe your computer has plug n' play disabled


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

*First step, Start, Programs, Accessories, System Tools, System Restore. Create a restore point and name it something like "Before USB Fix". This is to bail you out if something goes wrong during the following process and makes things worse.*

Create a file with NOTEPAD containing the following lines and save it as FIX.REG

-------------------------- Use text after this line --------------------------------
REGEDIT4
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\Session Manager\Environment]"DEVMGR_SHOW_NONPRESENT_DEVICES"="1"

-------------------------- Use text before this line --------------------------------

Double click on FIX.REG and say yes to the Merge Into Registry question.

Unplug ALL USB devices.
Open Device Manager.
View, Show Hidden Devices.
Uninstall all devices under USB Controllers.
Uninstall all devices under Disk Drives that you know are not present.
Uninstall all devices under Storage Volumes. Say no to any reboot prompts until you are finished. Also, if a Storage Volume doesn't uninstall, ignore it and move to the next one.
If you have a yellow ? with unknown devices, uninstall all of the entries there as well.

When this is done, reboot TWICE.

Reconnect the USB devices and see if they're recognized properly.

NOTE: If you have a USB keyboard and/or mouse, you'll have to modify the instructions and leave enough parts for those to function. I don't have one yet, so I haven't had time to modify the instructions.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

altq4321 said:


> Accordingly i uninstalled my usb drivers and downloaded the latest ones available and reinstalled my usb drivers. Still its the same problem. my usb mp3 player works with other computers with similar OS installed. and it used to work fine with my desktop as well up untill a couple of weeks back.


Where did you "download" USB drivers from? They're a basic part of Windows.


----------



## altq4321 (Jun 12, 2007)

JohnWill said:


> Where did you "download" USB drivers from? They're a basic part of Windows.


I simply googled "USB2 Enhanced Host Controller 27CC"
I got a list of websites that offer free downloads of standard windows drivers. I got it off one of those websites.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Well, that was a mistake. All the required drivers are included with Windows, so I have no idea what drivers these guys are offering.


----------



## altq4321 (Jun 12, 2007)

Ok, any ideas on how to recover my original drivers without reinstalling windows? Please dont say System Restore, its enabled but it doesnt work. Every time i try it, the restore operation fails.


----------



## GGCS (Jun 13, 2007)

simpile
delete windows directory

then reinstall windows by wiping c windows it will install all drivers fresh without needing reinstallation of programs

or for less drastic mesures delete c:\windows\system32
and c:\windows\drivers
and backup and delete c:\i386


----------



## ellord (Apr 6, 2008)

still not responding however connecting to usb.pls, help


----------



## ReploidZero (Jul 12, 2008)

Just in case anyone in the future has problems or if u still are, I had a really similar problem on my laptop. I connected my device and it started charging, but refused to read. So I could charge up the battery just fine but syncing and making playlists and the like was impossible. What fixed it for me was going to Start Menu->Control Panel->System and then clicking the Hardware tab and going to Device Manager. I found the name of my device under the yellow question mark area and re-installed my device. If that doesn't work go first to Start Menu->Control Panel->Add Hardware and through those steps.


----------

